# lost/stolen vizsla in the DFW metroplex



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I am new to this forum and am posting because my vizsla has gone missing in the DFW metroplex as of Friday morning. :'( I have reason to believe that she was stolen, but that has not been confirmed. I am hoping that by posting here I may possibly get leads as to her whereabouts, or advice on what to do in order to bring her home. Her name is Marcy, she is 2 1/2 years old and weighs approximately 50 lbs. She was wearing a dark pink collar with a pink rabies tag. She is not spayed and her tail is docked. I will attach a picture of her to this posting. Please feel free to contact me if you have any advice! I greatly appreciate any and all help. 

Regards, 

Anna


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry Anna! I will text her picture to my brother - he is a police officer in Irving - which I don't think is far from Dallas fortworth area 

If you think she has been stolen - do you know who it may have been?


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't the slightest idea who would steal her. My best guess is one of the neighbors. I have walked her around the neighborhood so it is likely that other people have seen her out and about. She and my roommate's dog tend to make a lot of noise in the backyard, which is another reason I believe that a neighbor may have taken her, but I am not sure why someone wouldn't approach me first if they believed the dogs were being a nuisance. Irving is not too far down the road from where I live in Carrollton; that would be awesome if you would text her picture to your brother! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent it, he got it. Does your dog have telephone number on tags? If it were me I would make fliers with pic and phone number and put them EVERYWHERE! Walking trails, schools, shopping centers, dog shelters, vets, anywhere and everywhere that is high traffic.


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks so much! She does have a number on her tag, however, it is the number for her original vet clinic in MO. I adopted her from a family in St. Joseph, MO a couple months ago. I am currently trying to contact her original veterinarian to find out if she was microchipped or not and am working on creating some fliers as we speak.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Good luck! Stay hopeful!! A beagle went missing around here a few months back.. Her owners put fliers everywhere! Within a few weeks she was home (but had been spotted a number of times - she was fearful and ran away)

Keep us posted!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might want to post her as missing on the Texas Hunting Forum in the gun dog section. A lot of the members live in that area.
http://www.texashuntingforum.com/
If your a member of facebook there is a page for lost and found vizslas.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vizsla-Lost-Found/111513005553156
I hope you find her.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Annabelle -

Please post Marcy's full body picture, does she have any distinctive features - white spots, scars, short tail (on other picture it looked like she has 1/3 of her original tail, instead of 2/3).

Best wishes!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh no! You must be heartsick with worry. I reposted this to Texas Vizsla Rescue's facebook wall. You may want to contact them about getting a picture of Marcy on their website and facebook. [email protected]

At http://petharbor.com/ you can sign up for email alerts for dogs found matching Marcy's description. 

I would also go to the police if you suspect theft. They will be able to advise you on how to proceed and it will help you to have it well documented in the case the thieves claim ownership. 

If I can do anything to help, please let me know! I'm south of you in The Woodlands and have plenty of free time.


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I'm attaching another picture of her to this post. Her tail is docked to 1/3 of the original length rather than 2/3. She doesn't really have any other distinguishing markings other than a few white hairs on her chest. 

I have contacted the police, but they would not take a report as they did not believe me when I told them I suspected theft. I may try again as I see no other plausible explanation as to why she disappeared and my roommate's dog did not (he was in the yard at the same time.)


----------



## MygirlPenny (Nov 27, 2012)

Annabelle785 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum and am posting because my vizsla has gone missing in the DFW metroplex as of Friday morning. :'( I have reason to believe that she was stolen, but that has not been confirmed. I am hoping that by posting here I may possibly get leads as to her whereabouts, or advice on what to do in order to bring her home. Her name is Marcy, she is 2 1/2 years old and weighs approximately 50 lbs. She was wearing a dark pink collar with a pink rabies tag. She is not spayed and her tail is docked. I will attach a picture of her to this posting. Please feel free to contact me if you have any advice! I greatly appreciate any and all help.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Annabelle,

I went to Dallas animal services yesterday - no sign of Marcy...
Have you checked Carrollton shelter (not to alarm you, but it is a kill shelter).

I hope Marcy will find her way home!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of Marcy's disappearance and I hope you find her! 

I agree that it's a good idea to call all local animal shelter's nearby and put up flyers. She may have been stolen, but it's also possible she ran away. Maybe also post on Craigslist. 

Hoping she'll be home soon!


----------



## suzQ19c (Nov 20, 2012)

Annabelle,

Sorry to hear about Marcy.  I hope she comes home soon. And if it's theft...I hope those A-HOLES get what's coming to them . Stay positive and keep up posted!!!!! Praying for the Anna/Marcy reunion SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your continued support! Still no word yet. 
I have been keeping an eye on the Carrollton shelter in particular, and other shelters closest to me. They have all of her information on record so hopefully if she turns up they will contact me ASAP.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Annabelle,

I'm keeping you in my thoughts. I've got my fingers crossed that you find Marcy!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Any word on your girl?


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Still nothing, but not giving up hope. I'm continuing to check craigslist, petfinder, and the closest shelters to make sure she's not there.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Annabelle - do not give up hope!

Have you tried to call nearby vet clinics? If Marcy got out, may be somebody took her to a vet instead of a shelter?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Fliers at vets office work. The first thing honest people do that find a dog without a name tag, is take them to their vets to have them scanned for a chip.


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

To anyone near Conroe, TX or the Woodlands...I just got a breed notification report from petharbor.com stating that a female vizsla has been at the Montgomery County Animal Service Center as of 11/30. When I checked their website the dog was no longer available. I'm trying to reach this shelter but haven't had any luck yet. If any of y'all have any contacts within the area or at this shelter in particular please let me know!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the shelter you are talking about on 242 ?
Its not far from me.'The only other shelter I know of in Conroe is off Loop 336.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Annabelle,

My fingers are crossed that this turns out to be your vizsla and that you are finally reunited.

I was just wondering if you do microchipping in the US? In the UK we have national databases, and most people have their dogs microchipped when they are vaccinated. So if a potentially lost dog is found shelters/vets can scan them and contact the owners.

Good Luck, I do hope this post ends on a happy note.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I can drive over there today. Do you have the shelter's ID number for the dog? 

Courtney


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

People on this forum are mega - and it really restores my faith in human beings.

Well done einspanner - fingers crossed that you get a good result.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Montgomery County Animal Service Center said the only the vizsla that came in was an owner surrender and was adopted right away.
Annabelle was there a 6 digit ID number on the hit you received. If there was the shelter can look it look it up.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I emailed Anna and got the ID. Now to see if it's the same dog they told you about, TexasRed.

Update: Not the same dog. Apparently the ID belonged to a little puppy. Hopefully that means Marcy is still a lot closer to home!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> People on this forum are mega - and it really restores my faith in human beings.


Well said!

Hopefully Marcy will find her way home soon!


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! I know it's been ages since I posted last, and I apologize for not updating you guys more frequently. As of today, Marcy has been located! However, I am very uncertain about how to proceed as several things about this situation are rather shady. 

To give you guys the full story, I received an e-mail this morning from someone saying that they have Marcy, and have had her since the end of November (about when I lost her). They live in Houston and claim that she was given to them by a family in Carrollton who supposedly found her wandering. This is where things get weird. They say that said family tried hard to locate the owner. If you read my previous posts you know the lengths I went to to find her, no stone was left unturned. The e-mail wasn't terribly clear, but it sounded like whoever had her here called the veterinary clinic on the rabies tag, which was in MO, and contacted her original owner. They mentioned the owners name in the e-mail. For some reason, the people that found her still gave her to the family in Houston, despite having contacted the man that I adopted her from, who still has my contact information. To take things further, they say that they've enjoyed her but, and I quote, "she's not getting along with our dog so we want to return her to you.". Another strange thing I noticed is that in the subject line of the e-mail they called her "Marcy". Marcy was not the name that the original owner gave her, and he was not aware that I had renamed her. Finally, I guess they recently had her spayed, and not only do they expect me to drive all the way to Houston to get her (which isn't a huge deal), they also want me to pay her veterinary bills. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to handle this situation or any opinions on whether or not it seems fishy? I'm totally at a loss. I have replied to the person's original e-mail, but have not heard anything else since this morning.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Fantastic news 

Have you got an address yet? I would be as nice as pie until you have that. I don't know how helpful they would be but I would contact the police and ask them how to proceed. These people admit to having your 'property' (sorry to call her that) and presumably would have to give her back whatever the circumstances by which they got her. I noticed one of the previous posters had a relative who was a policeman. I would PM them (in case they don't see your update) and see if they can help further. 

Yes the whole thing sounds dodgy but if there is no other way it would be better to pay the vets bill and get her back than lose her again.


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

I definitely agree with that! I would pay the money any day rather than not get her back. I do, however, want to make sure that what I see as wrongdoing on their part is addressed, and hope that I may have a case to make for law enforcement.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I second the hearty congratulations! And yeah, it sounds kinda weird? It might help to contact the police or a rescue organization in the area that may have volunteers with experience with something like this.

I can offer you no advice on whether or not to pay the vet bill. I mean, on one hand, it's a surgery they chose to have done while she was "their" dog, but I know if it were me, and they were using that as a contingency on her return, I'd pay it in a heartbeat.

I will say that I highly recommend that you deal with the veterinary office directly on payment. If they have already paid for the surgery, offer to pay the vet yourself and have the vet refund their money. Or ask them for the vet information under the guise of getting your dog's records while she was under their care (which you would want copies of anyway), and double-check the price the people are quoting you. Ask for a copy of their receipt, if they have it. My vet itemizes the receipt. And, obviously, make no payment until she is returned to you, and, if possible, your vet checks her over for good health (that might be overkill, and it's up to you to gauge your situation in that regard).

Go with someone else to pick her up, obviously. And it never, ever, ever hurts to have documentation on things like this. Some kind of document to the effect of, "We, the LastName family, relinquish the dog, Marcy (Vizsla), to her owner, YourName." and have them sign and date it. It might not necessarily be legally binding, but they did sign a piece of paper to that effect. 

Glad you heard something, even if it's a little on the odd side. Best of luck, and keep us informed!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow. I hope you get her back safe and sound!!! Sounds so strange (about the people who have Marcy) but hope the end result is good!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it were my dog I would pay to get her back.
Most likely a family member found her that lives close to you. The people were visiting them for the holidays and wanted her. So instead of looking for the rightful owner they gave her away.
Now I would call the police department and have a officer go with you to do the exchange. The other people know you are out of town and have money on you. Its better to be safe than scammed.
I hope everything works out and you get her back.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So glad you have found her. I would shut my mouth, pay the money, get her back and then take legal action.

It may be different in the U.S., but here in Australia a dog is considered as personal property in the eyes of the law. 
It also means, that if you "found" some property which was not yours there is a legal responsibility to notify the Police or if it is an animal, relinquish it to an authorised local shelter. Possession is not 9/10ths of the law.

After making attempts to find the owner they have successfully done so, yet still opted to give the dog away, or at worse, notify the people they gave it to of the rightful owner. They had no right to dispose of the property without rightful ownership. 

The people who ended up with her, unless they are colluding with the people they got her from, are more than likely just the victims as well. Unless as said, they know the people they got her from or were in possession of the knowledge of the origins of the dog. 

Have you found out who the people are who "found" her, found out where they found here and where they live?


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

No mention was made of who it was in my town that found her, or where exactly they live. Still waiting on a reply to my e-mail to them from this morning... :/


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How did they get your email? Did they send a picture of her?


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not sure how they got my e-mail. She didn't say.  The only thing they alluded to was that they knew who I had bought her from via the people who supposedly found her here in Carrollton. They did not send a picture, but that is going to be my request of them assuming they reply to my message from this morning.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you asked for legal advice? Have you gone to the police with this? I would!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Police ;D 

Oz, really? Australia must be paradise...

I would pay and cut my loses, ASAP. Dog was stolen and very lucky to be reunited with the owner.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Police ;D
> 
> Oz, really? Australia must be paradise...


Compared to the U.S. it's a kindergarten mate!!!   It's the reason we don't have many murders or violent crime. Our crims are pussies in comparison with the hardcore stuff you guys have to deal with......... God help you all if they disarm you!!!!!!!


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't gone to the police yet, but a friend of mine informed me that I can still file a police report despite it being so long after she was taken. I'm planning on doing that tomorrow morning, just in case I need to have it on record. Hopefully they'll take me seriously this time.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you post anything to craigslist? Maybe this would indicate them knowing her new name and also give them a means to contact you via email? The fact that they know all of this information yet withheld contacting you, then still gave her away is beyond sketchy to me.

There has to be a means to document all of this should you need to.

I also wonder if this person who has her now was lied to by the person that "found her" and tried to give her back to them when the dogs started to not get along. Then somehow your info was coughed up. I guess it could be a plethora of things. People disgust me!

Ps- glad you found her! Hopefully she comes back soon!


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

I did post on craigslist back in November. I also posted on a facebook page called "Lost Dogs of Texas." When she emailed me back earlier this evening she said that a friend of hers saw the post from said organization and that's how she found me. While this may be legitimate, the post was nearly two months ago, and the Lost Dogs page usually has several posts on a daily basis. I'm beginning to wonder how long she knew that the dog was missing before she finally decided to contact me...Currently in the works of figuring out the best way to meet and get her back. In my last reply I politely requested a picture. We'll see if she sends one tomorrow...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Are you thinking they may want to scam to some money from you? 

Dog tag info matches your records?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the thing that would infuriate me most (aside from the individual who found her clearly having been able to track you down, yet still passed her on to someone else) is that the person who has her now had every intention of keeping her and is giving her back almost as a last resort. Not to mention- she spayed her. If they intended on keeping her and had her spayed then that was an investment that they made into what they considered to be 'their' dog, not yours at that point. I don't see why you should have to reimburse them for that. However, if it gets your dog back then I would pay it (so long as it's reasonable and can be verified via their vet).

My advice would be to try to get in contact with the vet to see what the story was (did they intend on keeping her) and get her records. The vet could help clue you in on some items that the current individual won't necessarily tell you out of the gate. I would also see if Houston would allow you to be escorted by a cop to reclaim her as to make sure that the exchange goes well and also to have a trustworthy witness should things need to be taken into the legal realm.

Let us know if you get pictures of her and if this all checks out. Hopefully they haven't found a spayed female V that they are going to try to pass off as your pup. Obviously the chemistry between you two will be evident from the first second. That moment of getting her back is going to be the greatest thing in the world!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not had chance to read the full thread yet, but hoping everything works out well. One question that I've not seen asked, was she microchipped before she was lost/stolen?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know she was posted on two different facebook sites. One being a Texas vizsla rescue that has a link to this topic, the other I thought had your email address. I would be careful what you post on here and would go back and edit some of the posts. To easy to google search theses key words your town , vizlsa and lost.


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't believe that it's a scam for money, but I do believe that it is unreasonable for them considering the circumstances. They sent me a picture this morning and it is indeed her. I'm going to try to make it down to the Woodlands sometime this weekend to get her. What I'm fairly sure of, though, is that they know she's been lost since they got her, and likely even knew who was looking for her, but waited until now to finally return her since she is not working out for them as well as they'd hoped. Who knows. At least I know that I can get her back and that she appears to have been well taken care of since she's been gone.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

My thoughts are that this is a very sad story with hopefully a bright ending! I would just keep things simple and re-imburse whatever REASONABLE fees that family spent taking care of your dog including the spaying and move on with your lives. It serves no purpose to place any blame on anything, it's wasted energy to accomplish what in the end and trying to push blame will only result in more problems... I'd just be happy to reunite with puppy and call it a day! Keep it clean, and keep it on positive energy  

That's my 2 cents on this.

AT


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Being in the south, I would consider a vet check up for heartworms when you get your pup back, as I would assume that she hasn't gotten any heartworm meds since she's been gone. Hopefully everything works out


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Anabelle,

I am so happy to hear that Marcy has been found!
Wishing you a happy weekend and a wonderful reunion with your girl!
Keep us posted!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

dmak said:


> Being in the south, I would consider a vet check up for heartworms when you get your pup back, as I would assume that she hasn't gotten any heartworm meds since she's been gone. Hopefully everything works out



Great to hear you found her! To add to dmak suggestion it is now time to get her micro chipped with all up to date info. I know I am stating the obvious here.


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just to update everyone, at this point the planning seems to be going well concerning where I will be meeting with them. So far the plan is to meet in Huntsville Sunday afternoon. My fingers are crossed that everything continues to go smoothly and I can get her back without a hitch. Thanks again to everyone who has been kind enough to offer advice and suggestions in this thread. I greatly appreciate all of you!  I will post another update once she is back home!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We want a reunion pic! Kauzy has his toes crossed that your pup comes home soon


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so glad you've located her despite the bizarre circumstances. Praying the exchange goes well and I second dmak request for a reunion pic!


----------



## Annabelle785 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I just wanted to post an update for y'all now that I've got Marcy back! I went down to Huntsville this afternoon and picked her up. Everything went smoothly and now she is safe and sound back home! I want to thank everyone in this forum for their support throughout this ordeal. You are all the best and I sincerely appreciate your help! <3

~Anna


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Woohoo.......that's great news, thanks for letting us know. She looks like she's in heaven.


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Oh thank goodness! I've been checking the site all day for an update. So happy for you and Marcy!!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW! What great news to hear that you got you Vizsla back.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

That's brilliant. 

I've been thinking about you this weekend and hoping for a post with some good news.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

that's a great result Annabelle, thanks for keeping us in the loop ;D


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

crying tears of joy that you have your girl back. That photo shows how happy you both are to have found each other!

Well done with your search and determination to get her back!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't imagine the happy feelings you all all must have have. Congrats.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Anna-

I am so very happy for you and Marcy!!!!!!!
It's been a long road back home and I am overjoyed to see a happy ending!

If Marcy does not have a microchip, you should get it. If she was microchipped, change the information to your name/ address.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Now that you have her back, I would be asking those people some pretty serious questions.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

DaveD said:


> Now that you have her back, I would be asking those people some pretty serious questions.


Agreed. Or filing charges.
Ken


----------

